# The Spitfires



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

Just some rough (especialy vocals) recordings from last year. Let you know what The Spitfires are about........mostly geezer rock,beer and a good time.

http://www.supload.com/sound_confirm.php?get=1009087806.wma

http://www.supload.com/sound_confirm.php?get=844684034.wma

http://www.supload.com/sound_confirm.php?get=1189261716.wma

http://www.supload.com/sound_confirm.php?get=614660949.wma


----------

